# Forum > News > Art & Graphic Design >  [Sig Service] ..:: WC's Sig Shop ::..

## WickedCitizen

*WickedCitizen's Sig Shop*
Use this format:

-------
Name on Sig:
Render:
Size:
Font:
Colors:
Description:
-------


I'm not really into doing animation because I find most of them tacky, however sometimes a very subtle hint of animation can be aesthetically pleasing.

Examples of my work:

----------


## Frogzilla

Name on Sig: Frogzilla
Render: http://imagecache2.allposters.com/im...og-Posters.jpg or something that has to do with frogs, or maybe Mario in the Frog suit
Size: ... I don't know.. signature size?
Font: No preference
Colors: Whatever you find fit.
Description: I don't know, just do something creative.. I tried to make it open-ended because I can't think of what I want.. my name is kind of hard, due to lack of Frog Warriors : )

----------


## WickedCitizen

Here's the first of 3 ideas I had, I'll work on the others and get them uploaded tomorrow. It's been a long night.  :Wink: 



I saved the pdf so if you want to change something I can go back and do it.

----------


## Frogzilla

I like it indeed! Thank you.. I'll wait for the other 2 ideas before I pick one

----------


## WickedCitizen

Here's version 2:



Dropped the 3rd idea.

----------


## Kezah

-------
Name on Sig: Kezah
Render: something like this: http://img403.imageshack.us/img403/8...shot100xz9.png
Size: ...Normal Size for sig, or something  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Font: Something that fits xD
Colors: Dark Grey/Blackish, dark green, 
Description: Make something that you think fits :3 Also, I'd like "Kezah" in the top Right corner, and in the bottom left, I want it to say with smaller words "_One shot, one kill". 

_Thanks  :Smile: 
-------

Edit: Forgot the link  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## WickedCitizen

Here you go Kezah. Hope you like it. : - )

----------


## Frogzilla

Thanks WC.. +repped, I'ma go with the first one and save the second one if I decide to exchange them

----------


## Kezah

Nice, thanks! +rep

----------


## sheepking

Hi
Wan't 1 too...

Name on Sig: Sheepking
Render: http://users.ml.mindenkilapja.hu/man...loads/LICH.jpg
Font: Dark Crystal Script
Colors: White
Description: Would be nice if you could write Sheepking in the right bottom  :Smile:  and a great feature would be if you could "let it snow" on the picture


+rep if it's nice =D

----------


## Strife117

Holy you have some very great work! i would like one also  :Big Grin: 

 Name on Sig: Strife
Render:http://i227.photobucket.com/albums/d...ksmashbros.png
Size:500 x 130
Font:somehting that you think fits
Colors :Big Grin: ark
Description:something you think suits it but with the text "Blades Will Bleed and Shields Will Shatter."

----------


## Strife117

color should say Dark sorry

----------


## WickedCitizen

Here you go Maxlmongo.

Hope you enjoy it!

----------


## WickedCitizen

Strife,

I know you asked for dark, so I'm gonna keep working on this.

Version 1.

----------


## Sikonosos

Name on Sig: Sikonos
Render: Above picture
Size: Whatever, not too big, not too small.
Colors: Dark
Description: Above picture?

----------


## Airwavez

Name on Sig: Airwavez
Render: Something to deal with hunterish things, I'd say something like my sig but make the hunter look good. Or do w/e you can think, a name is fine too if its too complicated  :Big Grin:  
Size: W-425px H-125px
Font: Whatever you find fit
Colors: Dark Green/Green/Black
Description: I'm not good with cool quotes, but if you can think of one thats cool with hunterish ways or something to deal with killing stuff thats good. Do whatever you'd like  :Big Grin: 


+Rep if looks good  :Big Grin: 
I'm not picky

----------


## WickedCitizen

Here you go Sikonos.

----------


## Sikonosos

Thanks ^^


deeedeeeddeeee

----------


## general_salsa

wow man you did so much work... i couldnt even do this and you only have 6 rep .. i will rep you for your great effort

----------


## Saridormi

Hey, do you think I could have one?  :Smile: 

Name on Sig: Darkei
Render: Not sure, you can decide =P
Size: 425x125px
Font: Whatever really  :Wink: 
Colors: You decide what would look best with it(I'm really not good with colours  :Frown: )
Description: I didn't really understand this field so.... -blank- :P

+rep no matter what you come up with, and if it's REALLY amazing there might be a Glider Elite key in it for ya :P
Description:

----------


## sheepking

> Here you go Maxlmongo.
> 
> Hope you enjoy it!


This is sweet! +Rep 

Edit:/ damn... can't give +Rep =/ it always sends an error message =( you get one later =)

----------


## Strife117

no worry's man thats so sick!

----------


## sheepking

Because the Sig was so nice please another one for official forums =)

Name on Sig: Golle
Render: ImageShack - Hosting :: gollvn9.jpg
Size: Like the last one
Font: Dark Crystal Script
Colors: Yellow
Description: Please take the name "Golle" on the right bottom and take away the background! (If it become nice you will earn +rep when it works for me again =D)

----------


## [Ban Hammer]

Name on Sig: Federal Bureau of Moo
Render: something that fits with: Federal Bureau of Moo, be creative :)
Size: dunno, what you think fits best
Font: 425x125px
Colors: hmm, also your choise, i just want a creative picture ^^
Description: totally your choise

Im not so good at all this, so if you could do it then it would be so cool :)

----------


## WickedCitizen

Here you go Arrowslight! Hope you enjoy.

----------


## Airwavez

Love it +rep

EDIT: Wont let me rep, gives me some error, ill see how to resolve it

----------


## EliMob441

> Love it +rep
> 
> EDIT: Wont let me rep, gives me some error, ill see how to resolve it


Cant rep in graphix

----------


## WickedCitizen

Apparently, what people have been doing is left-clicking the person's name and searching for posts outside of the Graphics section and repping there if you wish to.

Happy Holidays everyone, I'll get back to work on the sigs soon!

----------


## Takmaster

Name on Sig- Takmaster
Render- Gnome warrior with a pimp 2h sword
Size- Regular signature size
Font- idc whatever looks the best
Colors- White/Blue/Red
Description- umm...idc

----------


## Zoidberg

Name on Sig: eXinuX
Render: I cant really find a good render, so use ur imagination (spell?)
Size: The same size as my current sig
Font: Just take a random cool font  :Smile: 
Colors: Use ur imagination
Description: Hmm... Dont really know what to say :O

Send me a PM when u are done  :Smile:

----------


## Ukrajinc

Name on Sig:Soulfire
Render:hmm cant decide.can you use something with fire
Size:Regular
Font :Big Grin: ont know  :Smile: 
Colors :Big Grin: ark kinda creepy
Description:cant think of one  :Smile:

----------


## Ukrajinc

Name on Sig:Soulfire
Render:cant decide.can you use something with fire
Size:Regular
Font :Big Grin: ont know  :Smile: 
Colors :Big Grin: ark kinda creepy
Description:cant think of one

----------


## krazyluda007

Name on Sig: Krazyluda007
Render:
Size:Regular
Font: Cool cursive? 
Colors: Black and Red
Description: You cannot hide from me !

----------


## WickedCitizen

Here you go Darkei. Hope you like it.

----------


## Drop_Warcrack

Hey WC, here what I would like my sig to look like  :Smile: 

Name on Sig: Wreckless
render: Something with Cloud from Final Fantasy 7 maybe a fight scene from Advent children? Whatever you can find  :Big Grin:  
Size: W-425px H-125pxFont: Something Smexy  :Wink: 
Colors: Whatever you think looks the best, but maybe some cool red text
Description: Battlemaster, in a cool font. You can choose the color  :Smile: 

I don't mind if it dosen't look suberb but I'll rep you anyways for trying  :Smile: 
Thanks for doing this for me btw  :Big Grin:  +Rep

----------


## WickedCitizen

Here you go FBM, hope you enjoy it cause I had a lot of fun making it. lol

----------


## V!persting

Name on Sig: Vipersting
Render: Something Deathknight , Snake thingy
Size: whats best for you
Font: what fits best
Colors: what fits best
Description: /

thanks in advance mate, your work is always stunning  :Wink:  
-Vipersting

----------


## Saridormi

> Here you go Darkei. Hope you like it.


...


<3

+3 rep, want the glider key?

----------


## Drop_Warcrack

Hey WC just a suggestion, make it "WC"S Sig Shop (+5 Rep Only) I know you're a nice guy and all, but it's not fair on you that you're doing hard work for people that do nothing for us. I'm not saying I've done much, but I've tried. But up to you mate just a suggestion.

----------


## Mawy

Name on Sig: Mawy
Render: Like MMOwned's logo, with illidan and his shining blade.
Size: Regular Sig size.
Font: Something cool, really don't know
Colors: Whatever fits, Maybe like the forum. green,grey,black?
Description: hmm, niiice =)

PM e when ur done please =)

----------


## V!persting

don't think he does this for the rep, i think WC just like to create super sigs  :Wink:

----------


## Strife117

hey hows my 2nd version comeing?

----------


## IMPERiOUS

Name on Sig: Darkclaw
Render: Something with a Night elf cat form.
Size: Regular Sig size
Font: Something that fits  :Smile: 
Colors: Black , Red and some gray ( I Want a claw, like a III \\\ Like a rip, ah u know... and i want it to look like it was blood spilt around there)
Description: Proud Member of MMOwned.com somewhere in the right corner, and something with small letters " Will you capture it, Or just let it slip? " , Almost like Kezahs picture  :Wink:  just make it cool , cya

_Pm me when you done  or send it in here_

----------


## Drop_Warcrack

> hey hows my 2nd version comeing?


Patience? Remember he's doing you a favor..

----------


## IMPERiOUS

_Yup, im w8ing :] i dont mind , its really nice of him to do this, thats for sure. :]_
_+Rep Today and Tomorrow_

----------


## WickedCitizen

I've only gotten around to a few lately with the holidays and all. I promise I'll pick it up after the new year guys. =P

Here you go Takmaster:


Here you go eXinuX:


Here you go Ukrajinc:


Here you go Krazyluda007:


I hope you guys enjoy them!

----------


## Sonic Waffle

Name: Hacker2.0
Render: Dunno, somink to do with hacking and undead face + fade on it
Size: That fits sigs and is best for you
Font: Up to you!
Colors: Something Dark, black maby?
Description: Hope that firewall works because you screwed! 
Other: Under the Name, can you put [email protected]

WickedCitizen, I'll give +rep and somink else I can cook up for ya!
Take your Time, Theres plenty of it! thnx!

----------


## ChrisC

Name: ChrisChaud
Render: Undead warlock or mage would be nice
Size: Any
Font: Any
Colors: Any
Description: I don't really want anything except a nice dark border.

----------


## V!persting

Wicked id like to change my request. srry for the trouble
Name: Vipersting
Render: A lich with scholo in background
Size: Any
Font: Any
Colors: Any
Description 'The Monoharc are here'

Would be cool  :Wink:  Thanks in advance mate, happy newyear!

----------


## Pragma

edit: already got one

----------


## IMPERiOUS

_DAMN! They are so cool, Happy new year! everyone, most to WC ^_^_

----------


## Takmaster

> I've only gotten around to a few lately with the holidays and all. I promise I'll pick it up after the new year guys. =P
> 
> Here you go Takmaster:
> 
> 
> Here you go eXinuX:
> 
> 
> Here you go Ukrajinc:
> ...


Omfg love my sig, sry couldnt thank you earer im in switzeerland atm and hard as hell to get internet

----------


## Eskiimo

*Name on Sig*: Eskiimo

* Render:* Picture of a character http://i109.photobucket.com/albums/n...rbackgrond.jpg. good picture eh?

* Size:* the size a donator can have ^^

* Font*: Something that looks really good, like the one you made for Kezah on page 1.

* Colors:* Dark Grey/Blackish, dark green, (same style like Kezah's on page 1) LOL i know im a copycat

* Description*: Make something that you think fits :3 (copycat again :S)
If you can, I'd like the words "Veni, Vidi, Vici" put in, with the starting words being bold then slowly fading away. and then put "Eskiimo" somewhere in the picture!
_ 
THANKS A BUNCH!!
_

----------


## IMPERiOUS

_GUYS! He only got 12 rep, give him some more! i rep him right now :P_

----------


## The Metal

Great service, If you have time id like a sig also ^^


Name on Sig: yoda747
Render: http://aycu16.webshots.com/image/375...9468788_rs.jpg
Size: 425x125
Font: Something that fits the render.
Colors: Something that fits the render, preferably dark
Description: Use your imagination, make a theme that fits the render if you can ^^

Thanks alot

----------


## Nemorosa

Your sigs are quite nice, +rep  :Smile:

----------


## WickedCitizen

I got around to a few today.

Mawy, I couldn't find a Illidan picture similar to the one in the logo to animate any sort of shine (and cropping it out of its exact image is awfully cheesy, so would you prefer I just animate one from a Illidan of my chosing?

My apologies Vipersting, I didn't read your change until it was already made. I'll work on the lich later.

Strife, sorry about the wait, I've had a screwed up schedule IRL lately and I'll get back to it. Trying to keep everyone happy here!

Here are the few I finished.

Wreckless


Vipersting


Darkclaw


Pigpoo

----------


## WickedCitizen

> Your sigs are quite nice, +rep


I'm flattered. Thank you.  :Big Grin:

----------


## IMPERiOUS

*SWEET! Your sigs is not quite nice, they are F****** nice!*

----------


## IMPERiOUS

*Thx Btw! Really nice job you did on my picture, would like a another version if you are able i mean, But really nice!*

----------


## WickedCitizen

Here you go ChrisC!



Hope you like it!

----------


## WickedCitizen

Here you go Eskiimo! I used 600x150 for the canvas because I'm not exacty sure what the max Donator restriction is (if im off let me know so I can size it down!).



I had to paint in more landscaping to make it that wide, hope you don't mind me adding to your beautiful screenshot. =P

----------


## WickedCitizen

Here you go The Metal, hope you like it!

----------


## V!persting

Woah, thanks WC , it's super. But no apologies needed. You don't need to do this, but its awesome that u do. Keep up the good work!! ^^

----------


## WickedCitizen

Here's a second version Strife.

----------


## EatUrBrains

Name on Sig: Guthix1991
Render: http://www.tech2.com/media/images/2007/Aug/img_15332_wrath_450x360.jpg
Size: signature size?
 Font: Do not matter
Colors: Red Black or Baby blue
Description: Something creative.

----------


## WickedCitizen

Here you go Guthix1991!



Hope you like it!

----------


## WickedCitizen

Here you go maxlmongo! Here's your second sig! Hope you like it!

----------


## sheepking

> Here you go maxlmongo! Here's your second sig! Hope you like it!


damn! The Pic is so nice, I can forget the long time i've waited! +Rep

----------


## Kurtiz

Hey man! Your stuff is really nice!


 Name on Sig: Kurtiz
Render: None
Size: Any
 Font: What you think fits
Colors: Black/grey/white
Description: Um.. make it grunge

Will rep if its nice  :Big Grin:

----------


## lundish

Name on Sig: Persson
Render: A Human warlock (Use ur fantasy)
Size: Doeent matter
 Font: Doesent matter
Colors: Any warlock color Red Black 
Description: Not a must ..

Im gonna rep you if its looking good ^^

----------


## Chrommie

Name on Sig: Chrommie
Render: Hunter(Overpowered) and a Visiouc Pet Orc Race
Size: Doeent matter
 Font: Doesent matter
Colors: Nature(green) Envoierment + Little Flamed huts
Description: People Fleeing from The Hunter NEs and Humans Also A Little text 
_Fear Lives in You .... I AM THAT FEAR

Edit: PM me when Done 
Edit2:Sorry if this is hard :P 
_

----------


## WickedCitizen

Here you go Direhate. Hope you like it!

----------


## WickedCitizen

> Name on Sig: Chrommie
> Render: Hunter(Overpowered) and a Visiouc Pet Orc Race
> Size: Doeent matter
>  Font: Doesent matter
> Colors: Nature(green) Envoierment + Little Flamed huts
> Description: People Fleeing from The Hunter NEs and Humans Also A Little text 
> _Fear Lives in You .... I AM THAT FEAR
> 
> Edit: PM me when Done 
> ...


 Edit: Nvm sent you a PM.

----------


## WickedCitizen

Here you go Persson!



Hope you like it =D

----------


## lundish

Lol i love it! Gonna rep you tomorrow! ;D

----------


## Kurtiz

> Here you go Direhate. Hope you like it!


]

"Holy shi-" Is what I said when I first saw it and I was all like :O

And..

 Rep Cookies
 TAKE THEM!

----------


## lundish

Why cant we give reputation to this post? :S

----------


## WickedCitizen

You can't rep in the graphics section anymore for some reason, so you have to left click my name, goto find all posts and rep a post ive made outside of this section.

----------


## Succy

You have done alot of good ones!
Wanna try to do one to me?
Name on Sig: Succy
Render: Can you like edit 3 ones together?
Like:
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi...outhParkHD.png
http://img10.xooimage.com/files/g/n/...done-b9e71.jpg
http://www.wowinsider.com/media/2007/09/aa0929.jpg
Size: 477 *x* 184
Font: Choose yourself!
Colors: This Green and take some other ones!
Description: Would like you to improvise  :Big Grin: 
Just add like this text Somewere: _Emulator Expert_

Thanks!

----------


## razhol

Name on Sig: razhol (lowercase "r") Time for Fun
Render: 
//I would love to have him laugh ^^//

Size: The Normal banner sice for MMOwned members(not sure what it is)
Font: some stuff that match
Colors: Up to you mostly
Description: It would be awesome if he stood in some shadow forming clouds laughing, and with the words "Time For Fun" written some where. and my name razhol^^

I can't understand you only have 19 rep... you've made 31 banners to members here, and they don't even rep you what a shame... I'll give you one rep now for the eforth you take to make these awesome banners, and one when I get My own cool banner not that jallah stuff I got now ;P

----------


## [ Prototype ]

:Big Grin:  

Name on Sig: Pvpede
Render: Find something with *Kane & Lynch*
Size: 380 x 110 px
Font: Go and fine one that matches!
Colors: Go and fine one that matches!
Description: Just, make it cool as you can! :P

----------


## WickedCitizen

Here you go Chrommie! That was challenging. >.>

----------


## EatUrBrains

Thanks 4 the sig love it

----------


## WickedCitizen

Here you go Succy!
Hope you like it.

----------


## sineater213

Name on Sig: Snuggly Bear
Render: http://img166.imageshack.us/img166/1929/sigpiucsm3.gif
 Size: sig size
Font: matching awsome font
Colors: matching awsome colors whatever you figure is awsome
Description: just work your magic =)

thanks in advance man my cousin will love this sig +2 rep when you make it

----------


## Eskiimo

> Here you go Eskiimo! I used 600x150 for the canvas because I'm not exacty sure what the max Donator restriction is (if im off let me know so I can size it down!).
> 
> 
> 
> I had to paint in more landscaping to make it that wide, hope you don't mind me adding to your beautiful screenshot. =P


THANKS HEAPS!!! ZOMG UR AWESOME!!! +rep for the next 5 days

----------


## leon17848

Name on Sig: Amandris
Render: A Night elf Female priest in T5
Size: Regular size
Font:Any that goes with the picture
Colors: Colors that match the T5 priest set
Description: Be creative =)

----------


## Succy

Man! This sig was great! By all of my rep power...bla bla bla, rp shit... I now give you +Rep x3 !

----------


## WickedCitizen

Here you go leon17848!



Off to bed for now!

----------


## WickedCitizen

Here you go sineater213!



That was my last one for the night. /passout

----------


## Iceknight001

Name on Sig: Kramdrof, the Iceknight
Render: I don't really know, maybe something from assassins creed or something to do
with ice and a knight
 Size: Whatever you like  :Smile: 
 Font: what ever suits you.
Colors: Maybe a white or light and dark blue that contrasts well, i dont mind if it isnt those colors though.
Description: "Fear the Cold..." something like that maybe.

Thanks in advance if you can do this for me!

----------


## Chrommie

> Here you go Chrommie! That was challenging. >.>


WOW THANX MATE!!! KILLER SIG

----------


## WickedCitizen

Here you go razhol!
Wasn't sure if you'd like the popped border or not so I hosted both.

----------


## razhol

Oh God damn I LOVE IT ;D Your the best one ever 
Another repcookie on it's way ^^
Repcookie cooldown ;(

----------


## WickedCitizen

Here you go Pvpede!




Hope you like it!

----------


## Strife117

sick man thanks

----------


## jldestruct

Name on Sig: Darkpegasus
Render: Can i get a guy nightelf hunter shooting sun fury long bow in full t6/ or maybe flexing next to a night elf priest in t5 something amoung those lines. or night elf hunter in t6 riding the new bear mount from za. or the hunter in a rainy scene sitting next to his pet [ blades edge ravager/ rapotor what ever looks better lol]
Size: normal sig size [up to you]
Font: a font that goes with it 
Colors: dark colors for the shooting of the bow if you do one of the others its up to you 
Description: up to you i guess 

sorry so many ideas :/

----------


## chanceless

If you're still doing this, please make me one. I'll rep you to death!
Name on Sig: Chance or Chanceless (take what fits)
Render: I don't want to be rude, but almost anything in wow works, so could you perhaps find one?
Size: the size Kezah had was sweet
Font: something either futuristic or medival
Colors: dark/dark green/dark red (not too dark tho  :Smile: 

Thanks in advance!

Description:

----------


## LordJedi

Name on Sig : Jedi-WoW
Render : 
Size : Normal Size
Font : Italic  :Big Grin: 
Colors : Dark
Description : Please write left up Jedi-WoW , delete 2002 blizzard entertainment if u can (not important but try pls) and right down (if u can delete 2002 blizzard entertainment left down) "Feal The JEDI POWER "

----------


## Submit

Name on Sig: Submit
Render: Undead rogue with w/e gear owning it up
Size: Banner Size
Font: on the Bottom of the sig put "Submit to my power..." and on the top have "Submit"
Colors: Gothic style colors with all the goodness of pvp
Description: if u could put some animation in it thatd be sick

+rep if all goes good  :Smile:

----------


## LordJedi

i doing again cause i cant see the picture maybe u cant see too

Name on Sig : Jedi-WoW
Render : Friendster - R F S's Photos - warcraft77c2c0wy3[1].jpg
Size : Normal Size
Font : Italic  :Big Grin: 
Colors : Dark
Description : Please write left up Jedi-WoW , delete 2002 blizzard entertainment if u can (not important but try pls) and right down (if u can delete 2002 blizzard entertainment left down) "Feal The JEDI POWER "
i gave the link  :Smile:

----------


## Szharz

Name on Sig: Shock,.
Render: Lightning / shock / Rain / Storm / thunder,. 
Size: Normal size, just like Razhols,.
  Font: Your coise
Colors: Gray / Blue / White
Description: ''Will you Survive?''

Links that will help
http://www.lightningsmiths.com/light...htning_010.jpg
http://www.easyelements.com/image-fi...-example-1.jpg
http://www.bigfoto.com/themes/nature...tning-2a7z.jpg
http://www.moonraker.com.au/techni/lightning.jpg
http://static.flickr.com/27/56927259_3ac3cfc322_m.jpg
http://www.menneske-bolig-trivsel.dk/images/torden.jpg
http://www.fireplace.dk/files/uid3/lyn1.jpg

Now you can choose and be creative, Thank you so much  :Big Grin:

----------


## sublimepwns

Use this format:

-------
Name on Sig: Sublime
Render:http://i240.photobucket.com/albums/f...enshot_101.jpg
Size:regular
Font:any thing that blends
Colors:black/green/dark/grey
Description: in the top right corner i would like it to say "Sublime" and bottom right corner have it say "Dark Knights Founder" thanks in advanced and ima +rep you now
-------

----------


## V!persting

WC , thanks for my sig u made a while back, but if you have any spare time, could you make an avatar that matches it? cause my lich does not match it ^^ thanks in advance. Ill fire the rep cannon now and if you make it. Well u get rep anyway , 103 replies and 33 rep, thats pathethic speaking bout leeching ^^ keep up the good work!!

-Vipersting.

----------


## Puff

Hey man, i think you have done wonderful, all your sig's have made me smile, and you deserve it.

Id like one just to look at  :Smile:  See what you come up for me.

Name on Sig: PuffMeister
Render: Tauren Shaman (You choose how and what he's doing  :Wink: )
Size: Typical signature size
Font: Something what fits in with the style.
Colors: light colours.
Description: Make it shine  :Wink: 
I'm sure it will be amazing, i never ask for sig's off other members but I love yours  :Smile: 

Regards,
Puff

----------


## WickedCitizen

Only gonna get around to maybe 1 or 2 today due to work. Sorry guys I can't put em out very fast!

Here you go IceKnight001!



Hope you like it.

----------


## Hellson

Name on Sig: Hellson
Render: http://www.southmont.k12.in.us/South...rim-reaper.jpg
Size: Sig size?
Font: Old English
Colors: Grey - Black
Description: Sort of a grungish type thing, have the reaper on the right, my name top left, and some cool greyish black background. Cheers

----------


## Opirity1

Name on Sig: Opi , Opirity
Render: Game Style , LIke tetris stuff..
Size:use whatever u want (medium)
Font:like super mario
Colors: rainbow colors!
Description:MY name fade out and in

----------


## Iceknight001

Thank you so very much!! Its awesome!! +rep

----------


## Xcynic

Hey WC, Thanks in Advance!

Name on Sig: Xcynic
Render: http://img222.imageshack.us/img222/9...03a4d99ys5.jpg
Size: 600x150
Something that matches the picture it self, your choise really.
Description: Prepare for Battle!

----------


## EliteZodiaC

Name on Sig: EliteZodiaC	
Render: http://img526.imageshack.us/img526/6573/65686vor1.jpg
Size: Banner Size
Font: That is for you to decide
Colors: you decide, whatever you think is cool.
Description: Only use the preditor (the monster in the right down corner) and don't take Avp with.

I have already +rep'ed you for all the great work you have done  :Big Grin:

----------


## XxSanchenxX

Name on Sig: Sanchen
Render:any render that has to do with wow and looks good
Size:w/e is a good size for forums
Font:anyone that looks the best for the sig
Colors: red/blue
Description: GM of projectsmw

----------


## [ Prototype ]

*Name on Sig:* Pvpede
* Render: http://pvpede.be/imuu/images/102382std.png*
* Size:* 380 x 110 px
* Font:* Go and find one that matches
* Colors:* Go and find one that matches 
* Description:* Please, only the logo itself. Not the text. Thanks

----------


## Volcano

Man youre good! Where'd you learned all that!? And how you find all those.... colours, light, brushes... Everything!

----------


## Dreadroth

violet-

global sig alliance does alot of decent tutorials, and i go to deviantart.com for my brushes. 
Its best to pick it up on your own, play around and learn, but its cool to learn new styles =]


oh, and for the reason i really came here:

Name on Sig: Dreadroth
Render: http://www.grooveking.com/blog/uploa...ur1-743872.jpg or something to do with Rogues in WoW, doesnt matter to me.
Size:300*100-150
Font: i dont care ^^
Colors: I like the color blue, but I like to let the artist do what he/she pleases ^^
Description: like i said, i like people to express what they like, so please, feel free =]

----------


## heymyname

Name on Sig: Korkahn
Render: http://wow.gram.pl/images/paladin.jpg in battle stance killing some big guy
Size: uhmmm... regular size?
Font: whatever you like
Colors: whatever you like
Description:the render in battle stance, killing some big guy

----------


## lohkies

Name on Sig: Xiero
Render: 
http://planetrenders.net/renders/displayimage.php?pos=-22899
*http://img72.imageshack.us/img72/129...y4blacksl7.png*
Size: 450x150
Font: The one you used for the Razhol one. Looks tight
Colors: Im diggin dark green and black atm. You know like the main theme of call of duty 4. But if it doesnt look good with the render then go with what looks good. For someone as skilled as you im sure you know what looks good and what doesn't ;]. 
Description: Well im diggin the grunge/mist affect like you did in Yoda747's i love his alot. I like Exinux's alot too. Those two are mostly my favorite so if you could do something like that it would be sweet.

----------


## Airwavez

I'm looking for a new one,

 Name on Sig: Airwavez
Render: Nightelf Hunter [Female White Hair] (Just like mine)
Size: Signature Average Size.
 Font: Something really elegant. Use your skills  :Big Grin: 
Colors: Something hunterish, I'm guessing Green?
Description: I want you to use your imagination on this one, I want to be very surprised and razzled.  :Big Grin: 


Thanks, +rep after I see your amazing work, I'm taking mass interest.

----------


## Epic Sheep

_ Name on Sig: Sean Da Sheep
Render:um......Featuring a Gnome engineer and an Explosive sheep?
Size:signiture sized.
Font:if this makes sence something Gnomish?
Colors:whites and blacks work well
Description:um all above the with some nice machinery type backrounds...mabey involving a nice looking moving part?


hmmm also...if not to much of a request. could you use your artistic talents to create a matching Avatar?_

----------


## Puff

I think he has stopped some how. No-one can do all these requests lmao.

----------


## lohkies

Gah i hope he does mine. his sigs are so freakin badass

----------


## eviljoker

Name on Sig: EvilJoker
Render: The one with the druid in tree form healing
Size: signature size
Font: blackish green? can you make it bold please
Colors: just like in picture
Description: just like the one you have its great

Ill be sure to +rep, please help me out thanks alot

----------


## kreven

Name on the sig : Shadow Hunters
picture link: http://img401.imageshack.us/img401/8927/shadowhd5.jpg
and somewhere in a bottom corner write: Bikerboy

----------


## Ukrainia

Name on Sig: Ukrainia
Render: Rogue
Size: 325x125
Font: "High Techish" :P
Colors: Any you choose.
Description: Show us your creativity, I really dont mind how you do it. 

Thanks!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## WickedCitizen

Yeah, sorry guys but I really don't have the time to continue the shop right now. I'll possibly pick it up later but right now I have to focus all my attention on my new business.

As for the person who asked where I learned to do all this and got all my stuff... well... art school, many different graphics related jobs, etc. I make a lot of my own brushes and such... and also use many from different places. Deviant art is a wonderful start to a photoshop kit if you want to jump right into this stuff.

But Im truly sorry to those who didn't get what they wanted, hopefully I'll open up shop again sometime in the near future but until then WC's Sig Shop is officially "on hold". Thanks to those of you who repped me, and to those that didn't. I wasn't sure how my work would be viewed on here so I started off as simple as possible and worked forward as more views started coming in. But I'll be back you guys, I'll be back! Take care.

----------


## Piersd

Wow, your sigs are amazing :O, how long have you been into graphics for?

----------


## Unholyshaman

If you are still making sigs etc, send me a pm and i will discuss with you what i want (else i loose track of whos doing what) +4 rep up for grabs, yes i will rep you outside this forum.

----------

